#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Findining my path.

## Ziggy_wolf

I was wondering if there are anyone who share my 
belifs, or if there is a path you beleive I would be suited for.
I do not beleive God or what we call God to be a sentient being, but 
rather a force that runns trough us all. The very force of life so to 
speak, the very force we channel in our work and when ever we create 
or bring something in to existance. This force is what connects us all, and we are all a part of. The collective unconious as Jung called it. 
The force as yoda called it. Universal love as Buddah called it.
We are all but different aspects of an experiance, wich we call reality.
Without this experiance reality it self would seize to exist.
This force is what I beleive to be the verry essence of magic, wich 
defines our reality. When we see in to the furure we are merly seeing, 
this force before it manifests.
Since we are neither our physical bodies, nor, our thoughts, but pure experiance we can choose our own experiances, by making it manefest in they physical world. By force of will, wich some may call magick.

Why I beleive this, I cannot say, nor fully comprehend. I can only 
feel it. So are there any kindred out there who share my beleifs?

----------


## Ziggy_wolf

Well, offcourse I know what theese therms mean, but does it fit in to any perticulare path that you may know of?

----------


## Ziggy_wolf

Right so, chaos magick then?

----------


## Aradia

Wonderfully put, Isabeau.  :Smile:

----------


## Aradia

You are welcome, Isabeau.  :Smile:

----------

